# Craftsman Gas Blower



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 15, 2006)

I have the cheap $99 Craftsman gas blower and when I went to start it up it wouldn't start. So I did a little searching and found that the fuel lines had fallen apart inside the gas tank. So I got some new lines and now I'm stumped. I have the fuel filter line and the other line hooked up. The problem is I'm not quite sure if I have the lines connected in the correct spot to the Carb. There are two lines coming out of the carb and they both look to be the same size. Does anyone know if the fuel line with the filter goes on top or bottom?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you have a primer bulb?

If so is the bulb on the carburetor or elswhere on the blower?


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

what model is it


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 15, 2006)

The bulb is located on the carb. 

I had trouble with the engine staying on without flooding itself so I switched the hoses around and it runs like new now. The line with the filter goes on top on this model which is the Mfr. model #358794940 (and I see it now sells for $90). Thanks for your time.


----------

